# Riding in the drops



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

Most of my riding is on the hoods. My saddle set up is very comfortable when on the hoods. When I ride in the drops I do notice at higher speeds that with the same perceived effort I can go faster, but its a tad uncomfortable on the saddle.
Should I adjust my saddle to find a compromise btwn the hoods and drops?, or is it normal for there to be some comfort loss while in the drops? 
Will time spent practicing in the drops help with the comfort level?


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I ride primarily on the hoods- at least 90% of the time. I have longer fingers and larger hands, so braking is by no means compromised, and will often stay in the hoods and bend my elbows a bit more to get in a "drop-like" body position for short distances to gain an aero advantage. 

The main times I move to the drops are for sprints, when bridging, and in headwinds- more or less solo efforts where aerodynamics really come into play. I do try to ride for periods in the drops to get comfortable, but for me it's more about flexibility and core strength than bike setup. YMMV.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Practice - if you spend most of your time on the hoods you would expect the drops to feel uncomfortable/odd. I spend at least 30% or each ride in the drops and I make sure I do intervals in the drops so that my body is use to make power in that position. You may have to work on your flexability but you shoudl not have to change your saddle.


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

The angle of my saddle has had a pretty big effect on how comfortable I am in the drops. You might want to check the angle of yours. If your saddle is pointed slightly up, then when you lean forward in the drops the saddle can shift from pressing against your sit bones to an area that let's just say is less comfortable. I've found having my saddle pointed slightly downward is the most comfortable for the drops, but the tradeoff is while on the hoods I can feel the extra pressure on my hands from learning forward more


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. Think more time in the drops should help. Flexability doesn't seem to be an issue, I guess just lack of being in that position feels different on the saddle


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

Get to the point where you spend all of your time in the drops, and then they'll feel natural. I rarely ride the hoods anymore; the only time I touch them is when in the aerodynamic position with forearms flat and just holding the tops of the controls.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

pmt said:


> Get to the point where you spend all of your time in the drops, and then they'll feel natural. I rarely ride the hoods anymore; the only time I touch them is when in the aerodynamic position with forearms flat and just holding the tops of the controls.


I don't anyone that rides like that except a guy that we see out training everyday that we think has schizophrenia. 

Nobody with a normal back is going to be able to stay in the drops for hours everyday unless they are young and have very good flexibility or have a really low seat or raised handlebars. 

Bike set up is key to being comfy in the drops. If your saddle is poking you in the nut sack then you'll either need to lower the nose slightly, lower the saddle height, raise your handle bars, get a compact bar with a shallow drop, or try a shorter stem to decrease your reach.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

heathb said:


> Nobody with a normal back is going to be able to stay in the drops for hours everyday unless they are young and have very good flexibility or have a really low seat or raised handlebars.
> 
> .


Just to add a little to that.....nobody with a normal back AND a decent bike fit.......

I get a kick out of guys who think riding in the drops all the time is some sort of accomplishment.

Anyway OP....you get used to it. Don't throw out the baby with the bathwater, so to speak, and mess up a position where you spend the majority of the time.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Depends on your speed and position in the group.
I'm always on the hoods at speeds under 21. If I'm "sitting in" in a group, I'll still be on the hoods at 25.

I'll see riders in the drops poking along at 16 mph, and just shake my head.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

I use the drops to chase down breaks or when I'm taking corners at full speed for control. Otherwise I'm on the hoods. 

My back can't take the drops like it used to. I'm only 37 and 6'2", but after awhile of turning a big gear and being bent over for an hour or more 9 times out of 10 I'll be sorry the next day and usually for the next week after that. I'd just assume put more power into the pedals and ride the hoods tucked down low, but not too low.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

When attacking, bridging or in a tight surging pack I am in the drops....Otherwise the hoods...


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

I think what you will determine is everyone is different. 

I'm 42 and 6'4" with a decent drop from my saddle to my bars and I can ride in the drops for hours. I also have a good bike fit.

I tend to ride entire crits in the drops mainly because its allows me to keep smaller people from running their bars up under mine, Im more comfortable in the drops since I can protect my bars andit gives me a lower center of gravity for the turns.


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions/advice/ etc...

The reason I ask about riding in the drops more is b/c watching crit races everyone seems to be in the drops most of the race and I sometimes wonder why


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

I can't seem to make as much power in the drops.. I can pedal for about a 1/4 mile but it feels unnatural some times. I do try to spend a bit more time there but it's not necessary a big goal for me.

BTW saddle to bar drop is about 10cm and drop bar 13cm.

With a higher stem and more compact drop bar probably everyone can ride in the drops all day but that's not the point is it?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Normal*



heathb said:


> Nobody with a normal back is going to be able to stay in the drops for hours everyday unless they are young and have very good flexibility or have a really low seat or raised handlebars.


Then just call me (and my wife) Abbey (Normal, that is). I'm certainly not young, but I've been riding predominantly in the drops since I was young. My seat to bar drop is 9 cm. My saddle to pedal distance is 109% of my cycling inseam. I did 130 miles last Friday, pretty much the whole day in the drops. Proper bike setup is part of the equation, but not all of it.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

This thread is meaningless without also discussing bar drop and reach. I've set up my bars higher than current fashion, intentionally, so that the drops are usable more of the time. I can comfortably hammer or cruise on the drops for long periods. When I go to the tops, I can sit way up and get full breathing - great for climbing. 

If you're running the modern fashion of super low bars, I'm not surprised the drops are uncomfortable.


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

http://www.stevehoggbikefitting.com/blog/2011/07/behind-bars-bar-and-brake-lever-positioning/


----------



## wongmic75 (May 23, 2005)

Hoods riding is better for your neck in typical setups, drops riding is often a temporary compromise between comfort and aero, but to each his own


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

My handlebars are the same height as my saddle, and I can ride in the drops comfortably for as long as I want. Usually I ride in the drops when it's my turn to pull in a paceline or when it's windy. IMHO, most cyclists have their handlebars set too low and can't comfortably use their drops for that reason. They see the pros riding with their handlebars set 10 cm below their saddles and think everyone should ride that way.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

It's too windy here to ride on the hoods all the time. It took me a while to get used to using the drops most of the time (sitting up mainly to drink, for climbs etc) but it's essential if you want to make headway on our roads. At some point I need to take some pics of myself on the bike to see if my set-up is abnormal in some way...


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Kerry Irons said:


> Then just call me (and my wife) Abbey (Normal, that is). I'm certainly not young, but I've been riding predominantly in the drops since I was young. My seat to bar drop is 9 cm. My saddle to pedal distance is 109% of my cycling inseam. I did 130 miles last Friday, pretty much the whole day in the drops. Proper bike setup is part of the equation, but not all of it.


This ^^ My drop is around 13cm the drops are comfortable.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

RyanM said:


> ...
> The reason I ask about riding in the drops more is b/c watching crit races everyone seems to be in the drops most of the race and I sometimes wonder why


-- More aero, 
-- more control - especially while pedaling hard through corners, and 
-- safer - you can "protect" your handlebars from getting hooked & tangled with another racer.

But many will get on the hoods during a lull, or when "sitting in", to vary their hand position for comfort.


----------



## ZangLussuria (Jul 15, 2011)

Hoods mostly. Drops to chase or high speeds. I tend to shift my weight forward on my seat when in the droos. My seat is moved forward and slightly tilted down. I do however have a Time Trial frame which angles me forward some more than traditional road bike geometry.
Whatever works for you. Though try some more time in the drops.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

I would not adjust the saddle until you get used to riding in the drops. 

Riding in the drops should not be overly uncomfortable. If it doesn't get better after two weeks or routine riding in the drops, consider raising the bars. Either flip the stem or add some spacers under the stem.


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks again for all the suggestions. Have been adding more time in my rides in the drops and its starting to get more "normal" feeling


----------



## jwcurry83 (Jun 21, 2010)

Take a look at Cadel Evans climbing in the drops in this year's Tour de France... everyone is different. Some people are more flexible in areas than others, and some people can generate a lot more power for extended periods of time in the drops. I don't think it is any great accomplishment riding in the drops more often, but if it helps your performance all the more power to you. Personally I spend a good amount of time in the drops; but my back is extremely flexible from 15+ years doing martial arts. I have never experienced any back pains... but I am also quick to switch to my hoods if I am even the slightest bit uncomfortable. I believe the key is to be constantly changing your positioning on the bike, especially on longer ride.


----------

